# What happened with JPM?!



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I hold a very small position in JPM. Today I got $18.81 in dividends and my brokerage DRIPed 1 share for ($13.16)  but JPM is $37.50 ....
There was any split that I'm not aware of?


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

TDW was having issues for the past few days with dividends and currency conversion


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

webber22 said:


> TDW was having issues for the past few days with dividends and currency conversion


Actually it's in CIBC


----------

